# coolant indicater staying cooler than normal



## raptor99

I have noticed that the indicater for the coolant temp is reamaining cooler than normal; some times it goes to the normal spot but this is only on longer hyway trips: the car is a 04 Ford Focus and I am assumming that the thermostat is stuck open and the coolant is not reaching proper temp. Will this have consequences for performance, or just leave me a bit cooler with the cold temps comming? Could it be the sensor or should I just change the thermostst, (is this a big job?).:whistling2:


----------



## pipebender

could be either problems the thermo or the sensor. there is two thermo sensors on the focus 1 for the cluster and one for the comp. so if u had acess to a scanner c what the comp is seeing temp wise. whats the temp where u r right now? r u getting heat before the needle goes to the middle? IF yes then then its a sensor. howmany miles r on the car. the thermo on that car comes in a big plastic housing with sensors screw into it. its under the intake boot on the drivers side. im sure autozone.com has some views of it. ill check back and see how u doin. what motor u have the zytec? I hoped i helped a little. wont do any damage as long as thermo dont decide to close and stay closed. plus getting heat is going to take while to start with it open.


----------



## oldrivers

raptor99 said:


> I have noticed that the indicater for the coolant temp is reamaining cooler than normal; some times it goes to the normal spot but this is only on longer hyway trips: the car is a 04 Ford Focus and I am assumming that the thermostat is stuck open and the coolant is not reaching proper temp. Will this have consequences for performance, or just leave me a bit cooler with the cold temps comming? Could it be the sensor or should I just change the thermostst, (is this a big job?).:whistling2:


 
I think the proper thermostat operation is required for the engine to heat up faster to evaporate moisture out of it . something like that anyways.


----------



## Billy_Bob

I had a similar problem with my car - running too cool - was a thermostat problem.

I replaced the thermostat, then it ran at factory spec temperature (temp needle in the middle of the range).

And after fixing this, I noticed the car had more power going up hills!

So basically cars are designed to run at a certain temperature. They are more "happy" at that temperature.


----------



## daveb1

If you're living in a cold area having the heater fan on high can also drop the coolant temp.A cold engine will use a bit more fuel trying to warm itself up, and in the long term can cause engine fouling from running to rich.Thermostats are easy to change on most cars if it is usually located where the big hose from the rad enters the engine block.Be careful not to put the new one in backwards!


----------



## jaye944

hi,

ok, at some times of the year and depending on where and how you drive it can read cooler, my Astra is a bit like that.

I would do the following.

1> with all heater/blower controls off
2> Start engine on idle, (note the temp gauge)
3> bumb bonnet and put hand on the TOP hose, it should be cold
4> close bonnet, 
5> let engine idle till it warms up.

at some point the thermostat will open, when the needle rises, it should get to the point where the thermostat opens in which case you know this as the needle will go down and possibly stabalise.

IF you hear the cooling fan kick in this will do the same effect
when you think the thermo, has opened, feel the top hose it should be HOT

IF the top hose is getting hot then the thermostat is opening,
if the hose gets HOT from the start or very quickly the thermostat is jammed open,
IF the hose does not get hot, the thermostat is jammed shut (BUT you'd get overheating problems)

Next open the oil filler and check for mayo, sometimes, other than a HGF, a sign of thermostat problems IS the mositure in the engine not burning off and also causing mayo,

Check also the water tank for any oiling or smells.

Is water moisture leaking from the exhaust tip?

IF everything is fine on Idle, and this only happens when driving, then I would worry about it, this is simply COLD air blasting onto your rad and cooling it down.

ALSO as said , when you have the heater blower on., this in effect acts as a radiator and cools down your engine

HOW does your car run, i.e. performance? what is the petrol consumption like?

Holla back with the extra info











raptor99 said:


> I have noticed that the indicater for the coolant temp is reamaining cooler than normal; some times it goes to the normal spot but this is only on longer hyway trips: the car is a 04 Ford Focus and I am assumming that the thermostat is stuck open and the coolant is not reaching proper temp. Will this have consequences for performance, or just leave me a bit cooler with the cold temps comming? Could it be the sensor or should I just change the thermostst, (is this a big job?).:whistling2:


----------

